# Did anyone see...



## dirk18 (Oct 30, 2008)

I was watching the Pursuit Channel last night, and there was an advertisement for a bow that I had never seen. It had a pistol grip and was shot like a slingshot. Has anyone ever used one?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I;ve got a survival slingshot that has an adapter for shooting arrows. Not really a pistol grip, more like a conventional slingshot grip.. (survivalslingshot.com)..


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

I think it's from a company called Garhead.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

there is something like that that they bowfish with


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

It's made by gearhead. It was on tonight with Dave Watson as the host. Defiantly different looking.


----------



## Robert Walters (Jan 24, 2016)

I know which one you're talking about, not sure if there's many brands or models.. but from what I heard a while back they brake quite easily.


----------

